# Radon Swoop, Modelle 2020



## Knuspel (12. September 2019)

Hi, 

da es scheinbar noch keinen Thread für die neuen Modelle gibt, eröffne ich einen 

Gibt es denn schon Infos (Ausstattung, Geometrie, Preise, ...) der 2020er Swoops? Würde mich interessieren!

Grüße
Knuspel


----------



## skreetzh1dda (16. September 2019)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (4. November 2019)

jetzt gibts das 8.0


Knuspel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da es scheinbar noch keinen Thread für die neuen Modelle gibt, eröffne ich einen
> 
> ...


----------



## groudy (13. November 2019)

Das neue Swoop 2020 ist im Shop beim Bike Discount jetzt verfügbar oder vorbestellbar! Mich würde interessieren, ob die den Rahmen auch separat anbieten.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (13. November 2019)

groudy schrieb:


> Das neue Swoop 2020 ist im Shop beim Bike Discount jetzt verfügbar oder vorbestellbar! Mich würde interessieren, ob die den Rahmen auch separat anbieten.


Im Bikemarkt war neulich einer vom 2020er wg. Crashreplacement. Vll iser no da


----------



## groudy (13. November 2019)

Der ist noch da! Nur würde ich bei dessen Preisvorstellung lieber einen neuen holen und habe da noch Garantie drauf wenn‘s mal knack macht.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (13. November 2019)

groudy schrieb:


> Der ist noch da! Nur würde ich bei dessen Preisvorstellung lieber einen neuen holen und habe da noch Garantie drauf wenn‘s mal knack macht.


Absolut verständlich, letztes Jahr gabs aber kein Rahmenset, zweifelhaft, dass sich hieran was ändert


----------



## groudy (13. November 2019)

Ja ich weiß, habe ich auch mitbekommen. Naja, mal abwarten ob vielleicht doch etwas kommt.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (13. November 2019)

groudy schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, habe ich auch mitbekommen. Naja, mal abwarten ob vielleicht doch etwas kommt.


Klar, laut Radon kommen ohnehin noch 2 Aluvarianten, Gerüchten zufolge zusätzlich ein Carbonmodell, also kann sich noch was ändern.


----------



## tocheos (15. November 2019)

Servus zusammen!

Ich bräuchte einmal kurz Euren Rat bzgl. Rahmengröße:
Ich bin 189cm groß bei einer SL von 89cm.
Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 19” oder 21”?
Habe leider keinen Erfahrungswert, da ich bisher nur ein Hardtail XC fahre.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## jr.tobi87 (15. November 2019)

Hm das 10er Alu ist ganz schön teurer geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (15. November 2019)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Hm das 10er Alu ist ganz schön teurer geworden.


Mir auch aufgefallen - 8.0 finde ich wie schon erwähnt sehr gut. 9.0 dann vermutlich RS Fahrwerk. 300€ Aufschlag beim 10.0 sind ja um die 8% (hoffentlich halbwegs richtig im Kopf errechnet), schon ordentlich


----------



## Knuspel (15. November 2019)

Naja die bikes werden jedes Jahr teurer. Wieso sollte Radon da Ausnahmen machen? Fuer 4000€ gibts bei angesagteren Marken gerade mal das Einstiegsmodell. Manche kaufen sich dafür ein neues Motorrad. Der Kunde scheints zu zahlen ...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (15. November 2019)

Knuspel schrieb:


> Naja die bikes werden jedes Jahr teurer. Wieso sollte Radon da Ausnahmen machen? Fuer 4000€ gibts bei angesagteren Marken gerade mal das Einstiegsmodell. Manche kaufen sich dafür ein neues Motorrad. Der Kunde scheints zu zahlen ...


Das ist unbestritten, man nennt es Inflation. Allerdings scheint mir das nichtmehr rein inflationsbedingt zu sein. Mag sein, dass ich mich täusche. Finde auch nicht schlimm, dass sie mehr verlangen, muss es ja nicht kaufen, aber die Feststellung bleibt


----------



## jr.tobi87 (16. November 2019)

Naja das 8.0 ist ja gleich geblieben, daher schon verwunderlich (auch wenn ich die Parts jetzt nicht alle im Kopf habe).


----------



## Knuspel (16. November 2019)

Klar, das ist mehr als Inflation. Die letzten Swoops waren halt so stark nachgefragt, da haben die halt die Preise mal angezogen ...


----------



## matze4t (21. Januar 2020)

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob da noch ein 9.0 für 2020 kommt? Bisher nur 8.0 und 10.0 im Shop verfügbar. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Januar 2020)

Hi, aktuell ist kein SWOOP 9.0 im Anflug - es bleibt also vorerst bei den online geschalteten Modellen.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (21. Januar 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi, aktuell ist kein SWOOP 9.0 im Anflug - es bleibt also vorerst bei den online geschalteten Modellen.


des is... schlecht


----------



## matze4t (21. Januar 2020)

Ok, danke.
Schade, die Mischung zwischendrin letztes Jahr war echt attraktiv.
Grüße


----------



## Jaykob1 (23. Januar 2020)

Jemand ne Idee wann mit ersten Tests vom neuen 8.0er zu rechnen ist? Würde gerne wissen wie sich das Fox Fahrwerk im Vergleich zum letztjährigen RS schlägt! Bzw. bis auf Bremsen (MT5 für mich persönlich ein Ugprade) und Sattelstütze (eher ein Downgrade?) ist es ja eher mit dem 2019 9.0er zu vergleichen oder? Deswegen versteh ich nicht ganz warum sich hier einige über Inflation aufregen?


----------



## Rueteck (26. Januar 2020)

Ich habe heute Mein neues Swoop 8.0 zum ersten mal gefahren. In den letzten 10 Jahren war Ich mit einem Scott Genius 40 unterwegs. Unglaublich, wie sich die Geometrien verändert haben. Das Radon fühlt sich um einiges Komfortabler an. Nur die Eagle GX Schaltung wirft fragen auf. Ich bin die 3x9 Fach Schaltung gewöhnt. Ist es normal, das die Eagle immer lauter wird wenn auf die großen Ritzel schaltet? Das hört sich fast wie ein zweiter Freilauf an. Kann das die Kettenführung über dem Kettenblatt sein?


----------



## tocheos (27. Januar 2020)

10.0er ist vergangenes Wochenende angekommen! 
Habe jetzt auf einen Ratschlag hin (ist mein erstes Versender-Bike) angefangen das Rad zu demontieren und ggf. nachzufetten, da es hier wohl immer mal wieder ungefettete Stellen gegeben haben soll. Daneben bin ich dabei meine aktuelle Überforderung der Einstellmöglichkeiten (HSR, LSR, HSC, LSC) der Grip2 und des X2 in den Griff zu bekommen bzw. ein zumindest theoretisch sinnvolles Setup zu finden.

Kann/will damit noch nicht ins Gelände und die Tage erstmal auf trockener Straße probe rollen, ob alles passt.


----------



## ultraenz (27. Januar 2020)

@tocheos 
Magst du vielleicht für die Menschen in der Warteschlange ein paar Bilder machen?
Ich habs bisher nur online gesehen und würde mich über "reale" Bilder freuen.

Danke


----------



## ultraenz (28. Januar 2020)

Ohne große Ankündigung stand heute was für mich im Keller, deshalb kann ich das mit den Bildern auch übernehmen....
Ich finde, dass es für XL nicht sehr groß aussieht.


----------



## tocheos (29. Januar 2020)

Wie sind Deine ersten Fahreindrücke? Ich konnte leider immer noch nicht proberollen, da hier seit kurzem 15cm Schnee liegt und die Straßen matschig, nass und voller Streusalz sind und man das ja nur auf trockener Straße machen soll...


----------



## ultraenz (29. Januar 2020)

tocheos schrieb:


> Wie sind Deine ersten Fahreindrücke? Ich konnte leider immer noch nicht proberollen, da hier seit kurzem 15cm Schnee liegt und die Straßen matschig, nass und voller Streusalz sind und man das ja nur auf trockener Straße machen soll...


Ich hab gestern nur 100m vor der Haustür gemacht, weil ich erstmal alles überprüfen wollte. 
Es hat sich deutlich weniger nach Panzer angefühlt als erwartet, nach dem Wochenende kann ich hoffentlich mehr über das Fahrgefühl berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

